
Google remotely changed the settings on a bunch of phones running Android 9 Pie - ikeboy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/14/17861150/google-battery-saver-android-9-pie-remote-settings-change
======
ikeboy
Submitting this instead of the reddit post it links to because it's clearer
what happened from the article

